# SoCal Bicycle Swap & Show



## Robertriley (May 18, 2020)

*All day Bike Swap and Show in Temecula, CA
June 27, 2020*


All day swap/show/eat/drink/events/contest/fun
Swap from 8 to 1...or whenever you want to close shop
Plenty of parking
Plenty of swap and show space
BBQ and fire pits will be set on
Camp overnight if you are coming from out of town
Private property


----------



## BFGforme (May 18, 2020)

Sounds killer, can't wait!!!


----------



## BFGforme (May 18, 2020)

Let's figure out a ride for the afternoon!?!


----------



## Robertriley (May 18, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Let's figure out a ride for the afternoon!?!



I have Jamie looking into a ride since he lives down there.  We are also thinking of a few other event while down these.


----------



## BFGforme (May 18, 2020)

Being able to spend the night there in the 4runner sounds great after a couple adult beverages!!!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 18, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> *All day Bike Swap and Show in Temecula, CA
> June 27, 2020*
> 
> 
> ...




Great job!
BTW, I see a bike of mine in that line up


----------



## Robertriley (May 18, 2020)

Does it have black paint on it?


----------



## Robertriley (May 18, 2020)

I’m trying to make this Swap & Show like the old car shows of the 70’s and 80’s.  It will really be an all day thing if you chose to stay.
Here are some events we trying to get together:

Jamie will put together a 7 to 10 ride
We will have a “slow drag race”
A regular drag race
Corn hole contest
Ring (Rim) toss contest
BBQ grills available
Show awards
And more to come.


----------



## CWCMAN (May 18, 2020)

Corn hole contest 

What kind of show is this.


----------



## Robertriley (May 18, 2020)

CWCMAN said:


> Corn hole contest
> 
> What kind of show is this.



We are going to use your hole too!


----------



## CWCMAN (May 18, 2020)

I'm not working that booth. 

But I heard you had some Assless  chaps ready for the challenge.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 18, 2020)

CWCMAN said:


> I'm not working that booth.
> 
> But I heard you had some Assless  chaps ready for the challenge.


----------



## CWCMAN (May 18, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 1196876



Yes,  my point exactly........chaps will be perfect for Chris’s corn hole booth.


----------



## BFGforme (May 18, 2020)

Just happens to be my bday weekend! 50th! Dangit


----------



## Robertriley (May 18, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Just happens to be my bday weekend! 50th! Dangit



Come on by and I will get you a beer!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 18, 2020)

Anyone from the Bay Area or Sacto area want to ride share I’m into it, give me a jingle and see if we can make a plan.


----------



## mrg (May 18, 2020)

CWCMAN said:


> Corn hole contest
> 
> What kind of show is this.



Your showing your age Eddie! I guess you haven't been to a party lately


----------



## CWCMAN (May 19, 2020)

mrg said:


> Your showing your age Eddie! I guess you haven't been to a party lately View attachment 1197036



I’m younger then you Mark 
Bean bag toss, that I am aware of.


----------



## Nashman (May 19, 2020)

Glad to see some people are back in the groove. Sounds like a swell gig. Good Job Chris. 

Wish I could be there. DANG....I quote "The total driving distance from Winnipeg, Canada to Los Angeles, CA is *1,942 miles* or *3,125 kilometers*. Your trip begins in Winnipeg, Canada. It ends in Los Angeles, California". Looks like a good team to challenge on the Corn hole toss game. Winner takes all.


----------



## kreika (May 19, 2020)

Will we have to wear protective gear?


----------



## mrg (May 19, 2020)




----------



## CWCMAN (May 19, 2020)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 19, 2020)

I just ordered some of these for the bar outside by the pool...........



			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07TJ1XLHC/?coliid=I3JCDG1OTZUWA6&colid=HJOK4AILU20P&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## Boxtubebob (May 19, 2020)

kreika said:


> Will we have to wear protective gear?
> View attachment 1197099



I believe you should for the safety of others. 
 I know where you hang out.


----------



## mrg (May 19, 2020)

Wow, official American Cornhole Association!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 19, 2020)

mrg said:


> Wow, official American Cornhole Association!



It's not real if it's not "Official"...


----------



## Nashman (May 19, 2020)

I've played "home made" cornhole, and it's equally rewarding. You are just as sore the next day from beverage over consumption and bending over to deliver the bean bag. Sore back, sore head. Sore gut too from laughing your Azz off. Speaking of Azz.... Sometimes too much beer and pepperoni pizza/spicy snacks can have an unpleasant reaction for the digestive tract end the next day. Brings to mind a Johnny Cash song, "burning ring of Fire".


----------



## Robertriley (May 26, 2020)

40030 Walcott Ln, Temecula, CA 92591

Here's your address for the gig.  It's getting a lot of interest.


----------



## Robertriley (May 26, 2020)

SoCal Bicycle Swap & Show (June 27)
					

•	All day swap/show/eat/drink/events/contest/fun •	Swap from 8 to 1...or whenever you want to close shop •	Plenty of parking •	Plenty of swap and show space •	BBQ and fire pits •	Camp overnight if...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Pedals Past (May 27, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> 40030 Walcott Ln, Temecula, CA 92591
> 
> Here's your address for the gig.  It's getting a lot of interest.



Is it off Rancho California in Temecula?


----------



## Robertriley (May 27, 2020)

Pedals Past said:


> Is it off Rancho California in Temecula?



It’s off of Nicolas and Butterfield stage Road.  Rancho is a few more miles south.


----------



## Pedals Past (May 27, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> It’s off of Nicolas and Butterfield stage Road.  Rancho is a few more miles south.




I have a growing grounds at the end of east Benton by the old Forestry fire dept on corner my partner owns the camp ground across street also. I saw on map not far from Lake Skinner ...... i be in socal week before maybe i stay over to go


----------



## Robertriley (May 27, 2020)

Pedals Past said:


> I have a growing grounds at the end of east Benton by the old Forestry fire dept on corner my partner owns the camp ground across street also. I saw on map not far from Lake Skinner ...... i be in socal week before maybe i stay over to go



That would be great.  I'd like to meet you in person.  Are you a beer Drinker?   If so, I will have a cold on for you....the good stuff too.


----------



## BFGforme (May 27, 2020)

Was looking at from sat view, looking like a pretty cool place amongst the trees! Which will be good as usually warm in that area! Worked out there for years and it gets hot!! Can't wait, looking through stuffs.....


----------



## BFGforme (May 27, 2020)

And can't wait for adult beverages..... socially, of course....


----------



## Pedals Past (May 27, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> That would be great.  I'd like to meet you in person.  Are you a beer Drinker?   If so, I will have a cold on for you....the good stuff too.



dont drink but i got other bad habits for a old guy like riding my doodlebug thru the neighborhood at night ..... i try bring my trailer and display some stuff as well as sell


----------



## BFGforme (May 27, 2020)

Pedals Past said:


> dont drink but i got other bad habits for a old guy like riding my doodlebug thru the neighborhood at night ..... i try bring my trailer and display some stuff as well as sell View attachment 1201958
> 
> View attachment 1201959
> 
> ...



Hell's ya....


----------



## higgens (Jun 1, 2020)

Grate setup would love to see it there! @Pedals Past


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 6, 2020)

I got the weekend off! Can't wait for a weekend of socially-distant bikes, beer and camping


----------



## Pedals Past (Jun 6, 2020)

Social distant bikes? we cannt order up some strippers and get some lap dances going? have them dance around a burning phantom like the old days in line at ann arbor? we used to add some west coast flare for those overall wearing boys from michigan/ohio shows everyone has seen every bike ever made i was coming to keep the reputation alive ......


----------



## higgens (Jun 6, 2020)

That sounds right up my alley


----------



## brandish (Jun 24, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> *All day Bike Swap and Show in Temecula, CA
> June 27, 2020*
> 
> 
> ...



Didn’t see an actual Address! Is there one posted?


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 24, 2020)

brandish said:


> Didn’t see an actual Address! Is there one posted?



*40030 Walcott Ln, Temecula, CA 92591 *


----------

